# Dual Channel Memory on Intel D101GGC mobo



## ECE0105 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have an Intel D101GGC Mobo with P4 2.8 GHz (511) Proccy. I have installed two 512MB DDR Sticks (Same Brand, Same Timings), but not sure how I shud set it up in the Dual Channel Mode. 

Please help me in this regards.....


----------



## 47shailesh (Jan 24, 2007)

May this link can help ya:

*www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-011965.htm

let me know if you have any issue regarding this


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 24, 2007)

I am using D102GGC2 n have two modules of 512mb DDR2 ram.....n i dont get Dual channel. so i think u cant get dual channel too. Check intel website to see whether ur mobo supports dual channel or not. Mine does not support


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

It does *www.intel.com/products/motherboard/D101GGC/index.htm


----------



## ECE0105 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the links Shailesh and Vimal.... But I have already checked these out. The problem is, it does not mention whether it supports Dual Channel Memory or not. The D101GGC Board has only two Memory Slots. Went through the BIOS Settings, but that didn't help either. So, please help me........


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 25, 2007)

i wud still say that it does not support dual channel memory


----------

